# Synthetic Oil Required in 2013 Forester?



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Check your owners manual, it will tell you. Plus a lot of engine oil filler caps will tell you what it takes.


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*My 2012 Outback Manual Gives A Choice*

I have not checked her owner's manual, but my 2012 Outback'a manual
tells me I can use either regular oil or synthetic oil. I find it hard to believe that the Forester engine is so different from mine that it actually requires synthetic oil. In fact, I have never heard of any car that makes synthetic oil a must. I guess I could call and ask a dealer, and I will, unless someone
here can help with this question. Thanks.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

http://techinfo.subaru.com/proxy/69524/pdf/ownerManual/069524_2013_Forester/MSA5M1303ASTIS_18.pdf



> NOTE
> Synthetic oil of the grade and viscosity
> noted in chapter 12 is the recommended engine oil for optimum engine
> performance. Conventional oil may be
> used if synthetic oil is unavailable.


And from section 12 : http://techinfo.subaru.com/proxy/69524/pdf/ownerManual/069524_2013_Forester/MSA5M1303ASTIS_19.pdf



> 0W-20 synthetic oil is the required oil
> for optimum engine performance and
> protection. Conventional oil may be
> used if synthetic oil is unavailable.
> ...


Recommended, not required.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yet another reason I won't buy a Subaru. I know its better to use synthetics, but its nice to throw the cheap stuff in there if you're a bit short until payday.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

They probably shipped it with synthetic, but did not list synthetic as required (only recommended it) because having that requirement would be ammunition a competitor could use as a cost detriment for selling purposes. - At least the person doing the change used what was recommended in accordance with the manufacturers recommendations.

Dick

My 1999 GMC Jimmy was delivered with synthetic to the owners. In my case, the owner was GM corporate offices and every service record for 2 years showed synthetic was used. When it was transferred to me it also had a fresh change of synthetic in it. When I moved and found a local mechanic and required Mobil 1, he said "Just do what I do on my 2 Corvettes ('58 and '82) and go to Walmart and get a big jug and toss in the trunk. My customers are too cheap, so I do not stock it."

Dick


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Mort said:


> Yet another reason I won't buy a Subaru. I know its better to use synthetics, but its nice to throw the cheap stuff in there if you're a bit short until payday.


"Yet another"? I love my Subaru. It's been an extremely reliable, capable and efficient little car.


----------

